# Cutlery Lures



## FrankP (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience maling spoons or jigs from tableware?
If so, can you help me on how to do it?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Fishing Lures*

C. Boyd Pfeiffer has a large section of his book 'Complete Tackle Making', devoted to the making of fishing lures from flatware; mostly spoons from knife handles. C2


----------



## chasntuna (Sep 27, 2009)

Nit hijacking a thread here, but I laughed when I saw it. A few years back, there was a group of guys fishing off So Cal trolling for Albacore and Bluefin with cheese graters as a planer......it ws the hot ticket for about a week!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

you can make sand eel type lures from the handles, just bend them a little they swim


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I have made "spoons" out of teaspoons, tablespoons, and small baby spoons with moderate success. I've adjusted the bend (sideways) and the cup (top to bottom) to get different actions. Some have worked well and some haven't worked out at all. 
To dress them up, I used Testors and Hummel enamel and tried various hooks as well.


----------

